# Are two subwoofers better than one?



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
I recently installed a single IDQV3 12" and has incredible SQ but was lacking in the bottom end extension... I was wondering if anyone had any experience or ideas if I would gain or lose anything by going with two IDQ's? I have a mono DLS amp which puts out 1250 & 870 RMS at 1 & 4 ohms respectively. Would running two take away from SQ since my amp is working harder and so forth. Thanks for any input or suggestions!


----------



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

correction 1 & 2 ohms ... So @ 1ohms 1250 RMS and at 2 ohms 870 RMS mono


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Two woofers are always better than one, when output is of concern.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

No doubt about that I hate running single subs. More subs, or you can make the enclosure larger/vented for more output....are the two things you can do for more output. Note that tuning and output vary; if you were to tune the box lower for more extension you would get that....if you added another identical sub it would increase the existing weak low end you have for more bottom, but also increase everything else so in effect you would have to EQ the bottom up to realize it.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Generally, yes. Although the increased gains can be minimal under certain circumstances. For example, two subs in the same enclosure space as the single sub may not be that much better. And subs that aren't being pushed very hard to begin with won't exhibit appreciably less power compression when you use two.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> you can make the enclosure larger/vented for more output....are the two things you can do for more output.


There it is ^^^

want some lows ... build a box twice the size you are running right now


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> Generally, yes. Although the increased gains can be minimal under certain circumstances. For example, *two subs in the same enclosure space as the single sub *may not be that much better. And subs that aren't being pushed very hard to begin with won't exhibit appreciably less power compression when you use two.


 That would be ugly! I didn't mean that, I mean double your subs and enclosure as you have now.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I know, I wasn't referring to your post. I just meant that two subs aren't always going to be better. Like for people who have an absolute maximum enclosure size that they can fit.


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

If you are not getting the desired output, I would look into the box for the issue. that is more than likely what it is, as others have said. 

But 2 subs, if you build identical boxes for them will present to you a similar issue. But your output will definately be louder. You more than likely just need a box with different specs, or that is tuned differently. What everyone else already said. 2nd but not as effective, but is immediate, EQ.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

The OP never stated whether he has a ported or sealed box. Perhaps looking into what size box you currently have is recommended for your sub?
Is it prefab? 
Probably best bet is to start there, figure that out, than consider a second sub. 
Is space a concern?
I know that in my hatchback 2 subs would take up my whole cargo space, without building a false floor, and I don't want that.
If your feeding that sub 850W it should Wang pretty hard! Look into your box situation first...


----------



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys thank you for all the input and suggestions so far... I have a 1 cubic feet box as it sits right now. I would most def. build a new box with twice those dimmensions (if I was to go with two). My concern was would I be hitting lower notes with a box double the size but now with dual woofers? And as far as the power I think at 1250 RMS at 1 and 870 @ 2 ohms RMS I'm not limited by my power band.


----------



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

And the box is not a "fre-fab" it was custom build to my vehicle's dimensions. I have a 2009 Honda fit and have much more room to accomidate the additional space needed.


----------



## Nicks84 (Jun 30, 2010)

emin007 said:


> I have a 1 cubic feet box as it sits right now. I would most def. build a new box with twice those dimmensions (if I was to go with two). My concern was would I be hitting lower notes with a box double the size but now with dual woofers?


Stupid question (but I guess this is the right place for that), do you mean twice the dimensions as in same size (1 cu ft), but 2 boxes (one total)? Or both cabinets double the size (quadrupling the dimensions) ?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Is good to choose a sub with high efficiencies, say [email protected]/1m. Then build a "perfect" enclosure for it.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

better? no.. some people prefer it but by no means is it better in an objective term.

i always run just 1 sub in my car and i've had people think 1 10" in a good ported box was 2 15's - and these aren't just anyone, they're people with experience installing and stuff.

if you have the space/money/amp/electrical to use 2, sure why not but i always just stick to 1 in a car. home theater is a different monster because of room interference and having a cabin essentially several times larger than a car causes a lot of cancellation issues

before you go out and buy another sub and slap it in the same box as your other one and are disappointed, try building an EBS enclosure (big ported box tuned low) since you obviously have the space. i have a 2008 fit and will be doing something similar.

hell, if you'd like I can even sketch a box for you based on unibox output for that subwoofer and send you the design and cutout list - since i have the same car essentially and can measure the hatch pace


----------



## emin007 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks that would be great!


----------

